
Mac OS X Lion available on a USB stick in August - jamesjyu
http://gigaom.com/apple/mac-os-x-lion-available-on-a-usb-stick-in-august/
======
pasbesoin
I was not in a position to need to do this, but I've read here and there that
with the beta/release candidate/whatever, at least, it was pretty easy to
extract the image file from its app packaging and burn that to a disk or slap
it onto a bootable USB drive.

